# Replacement acrylic skylights



## 109017 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello there,

Does anyone know how easy it is to replace the acrylic skylights in a b class hymer? And does anyone know the costs of replacements?

Mine have started to yellow and are distorted (they may have been "polished" in the past a little too enthusiatically by a previous owner) - so if it were possible to replace them by myself, I would consider it worthwhile.

Thanks in advance


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Skylights*

Hello,

do you mean the Fiamma type units that fit in a 40x40 or 50x50 opening?

If so they are easy.

Trev.

Fiamm Vent Here<<< Click


----------



## 109017 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the response.

The size of the skylight seems to be 48cm square - so that would possibly mean a 50cm hole?

Am I to take it that the originals came from Fiamma? Thanks for the link - the picture shows a different model from the ones that I currently have - and is it neccessary to replace the whole unit?

I was hoping to just change the acrylic - that is hinged at one end and has a folding "arm" on each side that allows the skylight to be placed in 2 or 3 different open positions.

Do you know anything about the bigger skylight? Around 60 by 90 cm?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I take it you are talking of the push up roof vents?

If you are they are easy to chang. I changed both of ours to

Mini Heki

These allow lots more light through and better ventilation.

They are more or less a straight swap with just a bit of tinkering.

Johnny F


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have changed one of my roof vents for a mini heki and have just purchased the second mini heki as they are on offer at the moment from "Riversway leisure" Make such a difference to light in the motorhome and can be left slightly ajar without getting any rain in. The mini Heki are 400 x 400 not sure if other sizes would be suitable!
Ian


----------

